# Suggestions for healthy snacks?



## Sang-Drax (Jul 8, 2009)

What do you guys eat for snacks? I tend to eat a lot of bread (whole grained and stuffed with white cheese and smoked turkey, sure, but probably still a lot more than I should). 

Not only do I love sandwiches, they're also practical to be carried to work, for instance. I tend to not get satiated with fruits, sadly.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

If you can find 100 calorie packs from Keebler, you're set.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2009)

Can of tuna.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

Also an excellent idea. Speaking of which, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 8, 2009)

Almonds.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 8, 2009)

What would this Keebler thing be? I tried searching on google, but the sites I tried were blocked here at work.

Tiger: you mean just plain tuna fish?

TomPerverteau: almonds... noice. They're probably too expensive around here, but interesting nonetheless.

just found out there's a similar thread... sorry, mods! I didn't find it when I hit the search fucntion. My bad.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 8, 2009)

Jerky. Beef or turkey, lots of flavors, no carbs or fat, you chew along time making you satisfied as if you ate a meal.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea, plain tuna fish in a can. A lot of people put it on crackers or whatever. I just drink a glass of milk with it, because I am disgusting.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 8, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yea, plain tuna fish in a can. A lot of people put it on crackers or whatever. I just drink a glass of milk with it, because I am disgusting.


 That IS disgusting.

Nuts and fruits; because you are what you eat


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 9, 2009)

Lots of healthy cereals make good snacks. I'm snacking on Cheerios as we speak.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jul 9, 2009)

Drink a shot of vinegar hunger goes bye bye.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 10, 2009)

beans on toast (w/ sausages?) is actually quite nutritious.

I like to spice it up with butter, American Mustard and Caribbean Hot Pepper sauce though


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 11, 2009)

Oatmeal with peanut butter and berries. I usually use maple and brown sugar oatmeal. Crackers aren't too bad, I don't think, except for maybe the sodium (I would think that jerky has this problem too). If almonds are too expensive, try peanuts. Chips and salsa are another good one, though maybe not something you'd want to have everyday (once again, sodium). I keep a box of trailmix bars in my desk at work, but some would say that they are a bit high in sugar...peanut butter w/carrots?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 11, 2009)

Sadly, most of the stuff you guys suggested isn't available here, it seems. Isn't peanut butter too high on sugar, though?

I've been trying some protein bars, but they're not cheap either. Cereal bars are noice, but a tad bit too high on sugar as well.

How about protein shakes in lieu of a snack?


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 13, 2009)

I think the sugar content of peanut butter varies from brand to brand. I don't know about protein shakes. I guess if you're weight training, maybe?


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2009)

i am eating about 7,000 calories a day rite now lol. i recently quite smoking ciggs and have replaced it with food.i have gained a little over 20 pounds in 2 and a half months. i drink 2 proteine shakes a day, plus a creatine shake in between. with every meal i drink a carnation instant breakfast in whole milk. i dont drink soda at all. i eat alot of BACON. about 5 lunch meat sandwhiches a day, and 4 meals. 1 FULL breakfast,1 FULL lunch, and 2 FULL dinners. not to mention tune,kippers,eggs,chiken salad in between. i also lift alot of weights lol.

alot of kids fruit snack packs, alot of fruit cups (dole) pineapple,mandarine oranges,peaches. a couple bananas. a shiton lol.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2009)

Why are you trying to get fat?


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Why are you trying to get fat?


 

last part of the entry




jymellis said:


> i also lift alot of weights lol.
> 
> quote]


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea but, no amount of weight lifting needs that many calories. You're going to put on a ton of fat and a little muscle that way, it doesnt seem like the way to go. Unless you want to be sumo.


----------



## Jason (Jul 13, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yea but, no amount of weight lifting needs that many calories. You're going to put on a ton of fat and a little muscle that way, it doesnt seem like the way to go. Unless you want to be sumo.



Unless he is on serious drugs. Also if his metabolism is really fast and I would be willing to bet he isnt really eating 7,000 cals.. That is a fucking ton..


----------



## Jason (Jul 13, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> How about protein shakes in lieu of a snack?



One of the best choices IMO.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2009)

Jason said:


> Unless he is on serious drugs. Also if his metabolism is really fast and I would be willing to bet he isnt really eating 7,000 cals.. That is a fucking ton..


 
my metabolism is faster than carl lewis


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2009)

Jason said:


> Unless he is on serious drugs. Also if his metabolism is really fast and I would be willing to bet he isnt really eating 7,000 cals.. That is a fucking ton..



Yea, the 7k is something Michael Phelps reaches. But hes in the water for 8 hours.

Even if he is active, really really active and burning 3500 calories, that still leaves 3500 cals extra, a pound of butters worth of fat. A day.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 13, 2009)

Often when I´m going to watch a movie at home I just order some sushi. I have this sushi-place only 2 min away from where I live, so I call and then walk, and when I get there it´s all done for me to take home. Then it´s movie time.. and sushi! It´s like candy to me, haha.

It´s pretty expensive though -_-


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 13, 2009)

MetalGravy said:


> I don't know about protein shakes. I guess if you're weight training, maybe?



Not yet. Probably from next month on, though... but hence the question. I don't know if protein shakes will fuck you up if you take it while not working out or anything. I probably won't do it until I restart weight lifting, it's more of a curiousity thing. 

^ Japanese food is a HUGE trend in here (here in Rio, I mean. Not sure how is it like in the rest of the country), y'know. It's definitely not my cup of tea, which is too bad... all my friends thrive on it.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Not yet. Probably from next month on, though... but hence the question. I don't know if protein shakes will fuck you up if you take it while not working out or anything.


Protein shakes won't have any negative effects if you're not working out if you get the low carb type, not the "Weight Gain 4000" kind.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been using the Labrada ones almost daily the last few months while Ive been trying to lose weight without getting weak and its been helpful in getting my protein levels up enough on a low cal diet.


----------



## lava (Sep 16, 2009)

Popcorn is a great healthy snack. Low calorie, low carb, low sugar, and all the air in it makes your stomach think it's full.


----------



## 908beckerboi (Sep 27, 2009)

When I lost weight last year I snacked on celery whenever I had a hungar craving.
You can eat so much of it but it has practically no calories or carbs. If you need to have a dressing use Phili Fat Free cream cheese since its high in protein. Try and lay off of that though.


----------



## Groff (Sep 27, 2009)

My favorite snack that has been helping me a TON lately with eating less crap, is roasted soy nuts. They're delicious, and a small handful is enough to satisfy a craving.


----------



## 908beckerboi (Sep 30, 2009)

Groff said:


> My favorite snack that has been helping me a TON lately with eating less crap, is roasted soy nuts. They're delicious, and a small handful is enough to satisfy a craving.



My favorite morning meal, besides my premorning workout shake, is mixed raw nuts with oatmeal in the morning.
It delicious!

Another thing that is light in calories and carbs are egg whites. You can have 3/4's a cup and there only like 90 calories. Seriously 3/4 cup of eggwhites is a lot too.


----------



## slothrop (Oct 2, 2009)

Mixed nuts, hummus with pita or Pepper Triscuits FTW! Carrots, not the little ones from a bag get full sized carrots and peel/cut them yourself, they taste better, dip them in light dressing if you want.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 6, 2009)

How about protein bars? I hear they contain suboptimal quality proteins and way too much saturated fat, but I don't know whether that's true or not.


----------



## Jason (Oct 8, 2009)

It really depends. Like food there are very many different types of protein bars. Its a trade off. Either higher fats lower carbs or higher carbs lower fats.


----------

